# Check out my art!



## robotsatemygma (Jul 7, 2011)

I remember the mass amount of love my Marshall cab was getting so I figured I'd post a link to some of my art for you guys to check out! 

Hope you like it! 

ART UHOH-EO?

Funny story. I was actually very very shy about showing my art up until recently. I just recently got an artist residency contract with a gallery, which is absolutely awesome. It really helped give me the confidence I needed to pursue my art more. Can't believe I've been hiding it for all this time.


----------



## jymellis (Jul 7, 2011)

all very very very awesome! i love the way you use the black watercolor.


----------



## robotsatemygma (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks man very much appreciated!


----------



## Jontain (Jul 11, 2011)

Great work man, love the illustrator style to you ink/water colour pieces


----------



## tuneinrecords (Jul 11, 2011)

Cool style. I dig the first two especially. I'm getting a bunch of stuff together to get in a book soon. Keep up the good work!


----------



## metalman_ltd (Jul 11, 2011)

Everything looks sweet I also really like the first two and the one with the bird.


----------



## Nyx Erebos (Jul 11, 2011)

That splattered thing would be a great guitar finish


----------



## robotsatemygma (Jul 13, 2011)

Yea I think so too! 

Haha thanks again guys!


----------



## Norsemanusa (Jul 17, 2011)

Very nice work. My girlfriend is an art teacher and she loved your work.


----------

